# <ahem> Dani, Lisa and anyone else who wants to join in



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*PARTY IN THE POWDER ROOM*

As agreed a wee while ago, it's party time . Decree of divorce arrived today ............................. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Feels kinda strange .............. shock (I knew it wouldn't be long before it arrived and yet it still shocked me :?) ................... sadness (a huge part of my life can be ended with a single piece of paper ) .................... relief (I never have to see him again ) ..........................

Anybody joining me for a drink? [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will join you Hev as long as you are getting them in [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So does that now mean that Hev is on the look out for a fella? :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry I was as sick as a dog at the last divorce party I went to . We went out from work and worked our way through the cocktail menu [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will join you Hev as long as you are getting them in [smiley=cheers.gif]


I'll order, you pick up the tab 



Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> So does that now mean that Hev is on the look out for a fella? :wink:


you offering? :roll: :-*

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So who's the lucky fella?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> So who's the lucky fella?


  - oh of course, he *was* lucky to have been married to me 

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congrats!!!

That's how felt when my divorce came through (even if I do have to see him occassionally  )

Bec


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > So does that now mean that Hev is on the look out for a fella? :wink:
> ...


Depends on what kinda guy you're looking for :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Somewhere were there's lots of young, single, goodlooking, sexy men [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*

It might help to get rid of all those years of frustration. :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats Hev - if you accept congrats from a happily married woman! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Somewhere were there's lots of young, single, goodlooking, sexy men [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


Don't see any reason why you couldn't combine it with the next TTOC Committee Meeting :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Think you need to see a good optician Rob 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> *Somewhere were there's lots of young, single, goodlooking, sexy men * [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*
> 
> It might help to get rid of all those years of frustration. :wink:


You'll be coming to Glasgow then?  :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


 :lol:

Well, it's the end of an error. Congratulations


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats sweetheart  Perhaps we should organise a girlie weekend away to celebrate your happy occasion. 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


I've clearly been missing something at our committee meetings. :? Someone else can write the minutes next time


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is more like it  We maybe on to something here girls! 8)

Uniforms, handcuffs and free bed and breakfast 

Surfie = Do we girls need to book or just turn up and be naughty ? :wink:  :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


Count me in 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations Hev............. enjoy the choices that life offers to you


----------



## Stu517 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ill supply the uniform! :wink:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a bottle of bubbly on ice for Sunday


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Maybe all you ladies could get together at say, Newmarket Racecourse.

I believe there may be some rather dapper young chaps there.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Widget said:


> Maybe all you ladies could get together at say, Newmarket Racecourse.
> 
> I believe there may be some rather dapper young chaps there.


Ooooooooh, when? Terri, you fancy getting your glad-rags on? 

Hev x :-*


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Friday 18th August

Horse racing and Westlife all in one day. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So long as there are a couple of fab/gorgous guys to escort Terri and I ........................ heels 'n' hats? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Stu517 said:


> Ill supply the uniform! :wink:


What uniform do you wear? 8) Chippendale ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


The naughtier the better.  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Congratulations Hev............. enjoy the choices that life offers to you


or enjoy the life that the choices bring you...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe all you ladies could get together at say, Newmarket Racecourse.
> ...


No Hev :roll: the idea is to get the glad-rags off :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


So THAT is where I'm going wrong :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I always thought you Scots were a strange breed :wink:Now I know why  :-*

Just in case........
THIS IS ONLY A JOKE !!!!!!! :wink:  :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> I always thought you Scots were a strange breed :wink:Now I know why  :-*
> 
> Just in case........
> THIS IS ONLY A JOKE !!!!!!! :wink:  :roll:


You calling us Scots strange? ................ I take offense at people taking the mikey out of me .................... just coz I am girl, I'm blonde (oops, no I not), I'm Scottish ..................... comments like that encourage battles, wars etc etc :roll: :wink:

Think we are strange? Join us at a Scottish meet if you're daft enough    ...................... and to any blokes reading this, if you are tall, dark and handsome, you'll be made especially welcome :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought you Scots were a strange breed :wink:Now I know why  :-*
> ...


  Sorry, i didn't mean it  It wasn't really a joke :wink: Come out fighting girl [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :wink: 

and btw any tall, dark and handsome blokes, could you send me a PM with your details and telling me bit about yourself, I'd like to vet you for my wee friend 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> and btw any tall, dark and handsome blokes, could you send me a PM with your details and telling me bit about yourself, I'd like to vet you for my wee friend 8)


Oh, and I'll vet them for you Terri :wink: - but only if pics are enclosed :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > and btw any tall, dark and handsome blokes, could you send me a PM with your details and telling me bit about yourself, I'd like to vet you for my wee friend 8)
> ...


Now that's what I call a friend


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


It's tough but someone's gotta do it  .................... the sacrifices we make for each other :wink:

Ummmm, slight flaw in the plan methinks, I've had no PM's, have you? :? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hev said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Only 3 so far :roll: But don't you worry, I'll take care of things this end


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


make that sexy number 4 :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations, Hev :-* Enjoy 8)

Me, I'm still waiting patiently until all finances have been sorted but I'm happy to party at any time 
I can feel a girlie night coming on :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Hev............. enjoy the choices that life offers to you
> ...


Now theres a question!!! Which of these is half full and which is half empty :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Or, indeed, which is the bigger half :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


This must be a German translation then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


This is a German joke (yes, we do have jokes) .... but the bigger half of you won't understand this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


That must be me then :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I swear, you are not that big!!!! In fact, you've lost some lbs ... Must be due to your PT: I heard she is good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Oi!! Take care, else i won't be training you tomorrow  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I know you can't wait to do all those chest presses :twisted:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hev,

I would love to join you all for a night out, i remember feeling sad for my other half when mine came through his loss.

Up in Glasgow quite a bit but New Lanark hotel seems a cool weekend away for for us girlies. Otherwise we have an empty site on the corner of waterloo st/Wellington Street could bring my caravan up :roll:

Thats if you don't mind a new comer tagging along.
Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Hev,
> 
> I would love to join you all for a night out, i remember feeling sad for my other half when mine came through his loss.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the madhouse, Sara 

Of course you should come along! And you are in my area, so keep an eye on the _EVENTS BOARD _for the next *Bee Hive Meet* :wink: :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Will do Dani its great to be part of a cool goup again, the Pug CC group died when they started to be available, back in its early days it was cool when owned by enthusiats, will watch the posts with interestas as my job means I travel up and down the uk and could go to most meets

Sara


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Would you guys not be better being on each others friends and families :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ooops missed this!

Congratulations Hev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'm now D I V O R C E D too!

As of last Wednesday I'm officially "SINGLE"

I hadn't received my Absolute so rang the court to find out, and they told me this morning I'd been divorced for a whole week!

Woo hoo!!

Unfortunately I will see the EX as he decided to live 5 doors up the road


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> ooops missed this!
> 
> Congratulations Hev [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> ...


and crongrats to you too [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I was listening to the radio on the way to work this morning and they were talking about a woman scorned .................. oh, how I laughed!

A woman was ditched by her husband for another woman. The wife was in the marital home but the husband wanted her to move out so he could move back in with his new partner. The wife stuffed the hollow curtain poles with fish and prawns before she moved out. For 3 months the 'happy' couple could not find the source of the horrendous smell, eventually deciding to sell up. The wife bought the house at a greatly reduced price (they were desparate to get rid of it by now). Before the wife moved in, the 'happy' couple cleared the house .................... including the curtain poles :!: :lol: :lol:

Another one:
A woman discovered that her boyfriend was sleeping with her best friend. He worked away from home quite a bit and so before she left their home, she lifted the carpet in the hall and laid grass seed. Every day, for 2 weeks, she poured water through the letterbox whilst the now ex boyfriend was away on holiday......................hehehehehe

Boys..................... beware! :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:



> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > ooops missed this!
> ...


That's the first ever incidence of a woman doing any gardening.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A woman was ditched by her husband for another woman. The wife was in the marital home but the husband wanted her to move out so he could move back in with his new partner. The wife stuffed the hollow curtain poles with fish and prawns before she moved out. For 3 months the 'happy' couple could not find the source of the horrendous smell, eventually deciding to sell up. The wife bought the house at a greatly reduced price (they were desparate to get rid of it by now). Before the wife moved in, the 'happy' couple cleared the house .................... including the curtain poles :!: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


This is ancient. Heard it 20 years ago .....
Hmmmm, do you think this could work aginst Ron :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> This is ancient. Heard it 20 years ago .....
> Hmmmm, do you think this could work aginst Ron :roll:


Well that depends if he heard it 20 years ago :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > This is ancient. Heard it 20 years ago .....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you think I should cut the end of his ties off, key his car, talk negatively about him to our sons :roll: 
Oh, and throw stones through the windows of his flat? :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Do you think I should cut the end of his ties off, key his car, talk negatively about him to our sons :roll:
> Oh, and throw stones through the windows of his flat? :twisted:


That depends on whether that is the behaviour he expects. I discovered that my ex expected me to either knife him, damage his car (his pride and joy), talk badly of hem etc etc. Instead I kept quiet, held my chin up, made a life for myself only to discover that because he didn't expect me to act this way, it bugged him even more :wink:. Just goes to show how much he didn't know me ...................... even after 12 years being with me :roll:

Your sons know already what he is like, no need to tell them what they know already.

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Just goes to show how much he didn't know me ...................... even after 12 years being with me :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Or after 33 years here


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hev said:


> *PARTY IN THE POWDER ROOM*
> 
> As agreed a wee while ago, it's party time . Decree of divorce arrived today ............................. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think I should cut the end of his ties off, key his car, talk negatively about him to our sons :roll:
> ...


In one Hev. Keep one's dignity intact and karma (or whatever term of fate one cares to use) will take care of the rest.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I couldn't agree more, Gary!!!

And I can whole heartedly recommend Reiki too. It helps keeps me sane together with Hypnotherapy  
So much so that I have become a Reiki Master Teacher and Hypnotherapist 8)

I guess there aren't many Personal Trainers around who also do Complementary Therapies


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Well you are very calm and relaxing to have around on line Dani, so I am sure your customers can benefit from 'calming and relaxing' techniques/therapies.

Make sure you do too. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I listen to different trance recordings every night and I do my own Reiki self healing/meditation at least twice/week 

And some peeps on here are benefitting from both therapies already as well :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> And some peeps on here are benefitting from both therapies already as well :wink:


They sure are!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And some peeps on here are benefitting from both therapies already as well :wink:
> ...


Oi Mrs Hodge - stop loitering in here when you should be in the Events section :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Oi Mr NaughTTy - stop loitering in here! This is a girlies conversation!!

:wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


I think Dani's looking to start a new Therapy Section :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Are you trying to imply that we all need therapy?  .................. 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


As if I would :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You are all so right  
I'll add my new weblink soon :wink:

Hm, I must start writing the pages first  :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


The force is strong with this one.......................... :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Yes; THIS ONE has strong "rubble" - -no Barnie tho
[cough, cough: see relevant link in time 8) ]


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dani,

Think i need your help too, i so need to learn to relax :roll: Life is too busy and i need to chill. Hev when's this weekend away, "a girl just wants to have fun"

Sara


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dani,
> 
> Think i need your help too, i so need to learn to relax :roll: Life is too busy and i need to chill. Hev when's this weekend away, "a girl just wants to have fun"
> 
> Sara


Sara,

we will spaek on Sunday 

And as you already know how easy it has become to want to relax we will make a nice start :-* 
[I will have my BC for you]

As for the girlie weekend, I'm up for it any time - well almost :roll:


----------

